# A funny youtube video.



## reaganmarsh (May 16, 2016)

This just about hits the nail on the head: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odpl3zvK3Dc

And that's just before lunch, some days...ha ha!


----------



## Justified (May 17, 2016)

Is that a picture of Karl Barth at the end? Haha.


----------



## Jack K (May 17, 2016)

Priceless.


----------



## MW (May 18, 2016)

A snake-handler.


----------

